

Ask HN: Cost of running reddit servers? - knightinblue

Leaving out the employees, just in terms of <i>server and hardware costs</i>, how much would you expect to have to pay to keep reddit up and running?<p>Just curious.
======
biohacker42
Not to be the "take this to reddit" guy, but isn't _this_ question perfect for
ask.reddit?

~~~
knightinblue
Sorry. I didn't know there was an ask.reddit section. I'll try this query
there.

Maybe I can get an interesting comparison between the answers here on HN and
those on ask.reddit.

